# Very weird. Back 2 pistons pitted badly and 1 valve bent?



## turbomustang (May 22, 2004)

I bought this car from a friend with a dead cylinder for cheap.

Going stage 3, so I got a head off a different car because I knew it was a head problem leaking compression out the back drivers side cylinder.

So I finally got it apart, And the rear piston on both the drivers and passengers were pitted very badly. With the dead cyl very bad, and the front intake valve of that cyl just slightly bent? 

Why would that happen? Timing belt was fine, timing chains looked fine. If it was detonation why just the back 2 cyls? 

The car was stage 1 APR and when I disassembled it. Looks like the passenger side EGT was bad. But the bad cyl was on the drivers side?


----------

